# Canyon Nerve XC lieber in S oder XS?



## nemo84 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr, 

  es gibt zwar schon ein Thema zu diesem Problem, aber ich dachte mir, ich eröffne noch ein weiteres dazu 
  ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem passenden Fully. Bin ziemlich klein, 1,56m. Daher gestaltet sich die Sache nicht so ganz einfach. Ich finde ja das Canyon Nerve XC top. Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ein S oder XS. Bei den Geometriedaten ist der Unterschied beim Oberrohr und der Sitzrohrlänge deutlich. Ich frage mich nur, ob es besser wäre ein S mit kürzerem Vorbau oder ein XS mit längerem Vorbau zu wählen. Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen? 
  Ich hätte ja dieses Canyon gerne Probe gefahren, wohne jedoch über 500 km von Koblenz entfernt. Wohnt von euch jemand in der Umgebung Ingolstadt, Augsburg, München, bei dem ich dieses Bike evtl. testen könnte? 
  Ich hatte mir auch schon das Radon Stage 7.0 angeschaut und mir überlegt dieses zu testen, da es in meiner Nähe einen Händler gibt. Und daraus evtl. Schlüsse zu ziehen, welches und ob das Canyon Nerve XC überhaupt passt. 

  Wäre super, wenn ihr mir von euren Erfahrungen berichten könntet.

  Viele Grüße, 

  Nadine


----------



## 4mate (6. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht findet sich jemand aus Deiner Nähe wenn Du im Probefahrforum schreibst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nemo84 (6. Juni 2011)

Supi, dankeschön... Versuchs mal dort.


----------



## Fup (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Nadine,

hast Du Dich schon mal vermessen (lassen) und den Größenfinder auf der Canyon-Website ausprobiert? Vielleicht bekommst Du dadurch ne Tendenz? Mein Mann lag bei der Bestellung vor drei Jahren zwischen zwei Größen und Canyon hat dann die kleinere empfohlen. Der Hotline-Mensch, mit dem ich damals telefoniert habe, hat einen sehr kompetenten Eindruck gemacht. Einfach mal anrufen.

Und Du darfst ja mit dem Bike zumindest auf Asphalt ne Runde drehen und es zurücksenden, wenn's Dir nicht taugt.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Juni 2011)

Mir wären bei 1,62 beide zu groß und zu lang. Kenne jetzt deine Schrittlänge nicht aber frag mal bein Canyon die Überstandshöhe nach. Denke das könnte bei dir knapp werden. 

Ich bin gestern ein 14,5" Rad gefahren, da ging noch die Hand dazwischen. Größer wie 15" wollte ich am MTB nicht fahren.


----------



## Mausoline (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Nadine,

hast du schon was über die Überstandshöhen beim Canyon herausgefunden....und schreib doch bitte kurz dein Eindruck, wenn du ein solches probefahren konntest.
Hier gibts noch andere Kleine im Forum, die das interessiert 
Danke.


----------



## CrossX (9. Juni 2011)

Meine Freundin hat die Tage mehrere Canyonbikes probegesessen. Sie ist 1,67m und hat eine Schrittlänge von 73cm. 
Die meisten Canyonbikes waren ihr zu groß. Allerdings waren das Strive und das Nerve AM dabei. Alle mit etwas mehr Federweg. 
Aber ich schätze mal das bei deiner Größe nur XS in Frage kommt. Wenn überhaupt. 
Sonst hängst du beim Absteigen immer auf dem Oberrohr und das ist im Gelände echt unangenehm und gefährlich. 
Sonntag sind wir in Willingen beim Bikefestival. Wenn da ein XC in Xs ist kann sie sich ja nochmal draufsetzen und gucken wieviel Platz da ist. Aber wichtig ist das du deine Schrittlänge sehr genau bestimmst.


----------



## nemo84 (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr, 

vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. 
Ich hab schon auf der Canyon Homepage den Größenfinder ausprobiert. Der meint ein XS müsste passen. Ich hoffe ja nur, dass mir ein S passen würde, weil ich mich für das Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 entschieden hätte (1799 Euro). Verglichen mit der weiblichen Ausführung und der Ausstattung müsste ich dann das XC 8.0 W nehmen und das kostet dann gleich 200 Euro mehr 
Leider wirds sogar bei der Überstandshöhe beim XS knapp, wobei zum S nur 3mm Unterschied sind. Und ob das so viel ausmacht....
Hab aber jetzt die Möglichkeit ein Canyon Nerve in S in München Probezufahren. Würde dann einfach meine Erfahrung und wohl dann auch Entscheidung bekannt geben

Liebe Grüße


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Juni 2011)

nemo84 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> Leider wirds sogar bei der Überstandshöhe beim XS knapp, wobei zum S *nur 3mm Unterschied sind*. Und ob das so viel ausmacht....
> Liebe Grüße



Ach so - mm, nicht cm. Nevermind


----------

